# Tom's C7R wheels



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Picked these wheels up a week ago and had the faces done white after noticing they where spray painted. Polished the lips and now I am stuck between either gold or chrome bolts. Anyone have pics of white with gold bolts I need to decide to have these done next week. 

The wheels themselves.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Gold for sure. Check out BBS Prima Donna


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In that first pic are the wheel bolt holes sinking into the carpet or were they ground off or missing?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

They have a bracket on each side. I've seen multiple sets of these and they where the same. 

The brackets.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------

